# Kois handzahm und zutraulich



## BerndR (24. Juli 2006)

Liebe (Koi)-Teichfreunde
Bei dem tollen Wetter zur Zeit verbringe ich wie viele von euch viel Zeit am Teich. Ich habe angefangen meine Kois an mich zu gewöhnen. Beim Füttern, besonders natürlich wenn sie hungrig sind, gelingt es schon mal, dass einer das Futter aus der Hand nimmt. Aber eben nur einer. Andere machen es ihm noch nicht nach. Sicher brauche ich noch Geduld. 
Habt ihr damit schon mehr Erfahrung als ich? 
Hat denn jemand hier im Forum einen Tipp, wie ich schneller zum Ziel komme? Eine besondere Technik oder Taktik oder auch besondere Leckerbissen zum Verwöhnen des Koigaumens. Ich wäre über Anregungen sehr dankbar. 
Mit friesisch frischem Gruß aus dem Norden
Bernd


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo Bernd!

Richtig: Du brauchst noch etwas Geduld! Die kommen dann schon ganz von alleine - wenn auch nicht unbedingt alle. Bei uns sind es auch meist nur einige, die immer wieder an die Hand kommen - doch es werden mit der Zeit immer mehr.
Besonders zutraulich werden Shagoi, hast Du so einen im Teich?
Ein besonderes Leckerli für die Koi sind Seidenraupen, versuch's mal damit!


----------



## Sybi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo Bernd,

habe selber leider keine Koi´s. Kann Dir aber von meiner Freundin berichten.
Die hat vor kurzem einen recht großen neuen Koi bekommen, der hatte überhaupt keine Angst und kam (für getrocknete Seidenraupen) sofort an die Hand, und auf einmal kamen alle anderen auch.
Vielleicht braucht man manchmal einen Vorreiter, der nicht so ängstlich ist.
Seidem können wir alle Koi´s mit der Hand füttern, und nebenbei bemerkt, ein paar von den Goldies haben auch keine Angst mehr.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo Bernd,

ich hab meine Racker "damals" mit normalen Futter (Wheatgerm) zahm bekommen.
Ich war mit den Beinen im Teich und hab an den Seerosen hantiert. Dabei kamen sie immer wieder an meine Beine... ich habe dann etwas Futter in den Teich geworfen, immer näher zu mir. Irgendwann hab ich dann den Finger, später die Hand dazwischen gehalten. Zum Schluß das Futter zwischen die Finger genommen... das wars (hat alles in allem vielleicht 2Wochen gedauert).
Selbst die Goldfische wurden zahm.
Seit einem Jahr füttere ich nix mehr - der Koi sieht trotzdem nicht unterernährt aus. Ich mag einfach den Überbesatz nicht mehr unterstützen.
Vorgestern kam die Goldfischdame von "damals" wieder angeschwommen (ich stand mal wieder im Teich) und hat meinen Finger für Futter gehalten - sie hat sich also anscheinend erinnert, wenn man das so nennen kann  
Auch der Koi kommt neugierig an und schwimmt mir um die Beine.
Aber es gibt nix.... ich muss eisern bleiben!


----------



## BerndR (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo )
Danke für eure Hinweise, Tipps und eigene Erfahrungen. Da hilft wohl nur Geduld und öfter mal die Beine in den Teich stellen, so wie du das machst Anett. Neugierig sind sie mehr oder weniger alle. Nur einige meiner Racker sind noch etwas schreckhaft und übertragen ihre z.T. plötzlichen Bewegungen auf die anderen. Andererseits bin ich auch über einen natürlichen Fluchtreflex froh, der die Tiere vor dem Angriff eines Reihers schützen kann. Um deine Frage zu beantworten Dodi, muß ich erst noch meine Kois eindeutig identifizieren. Am besten ich mache mal ein bild von meinem Zutraulichsten und stelle es hier ein.
Mit friesisch frischem Gruß aus dem Norden
Bernd


----------



## coconut (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

hallo 


ich hatte auch lange zeit das problem, dass ich meine fische nur dann sah, wenn ich futter in den teich warf und dann mindestens 5m wegging und dann auch noch ca. 10 min wartete...

da "verlor" ich dann richtig die freude an dem ganzen teich und den fischen.

doch dann sah ich zufällig mal in meinem zooladen diese koi fun snacks und dachte mir, die kannste ja mal mitnehmen...

und tatsächlich wurden sie von tag zu tag zahmer und verloren immer mehr die scheu... 

heute wenn ich mal ne runde um den teich gehe um nach dem rechten zu sehen, kann ich sicher sein, dass mich meine kleinen im kreis "begleiten" .gg.

zur info der link anbei:
http://www.koidream.de/index.php?cat=KAT56&product=P000030

ich persönlich füttere jedoch nicht so viel wie in der anleitung steht...


----------



## Sabine22076 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo Bernd,

Diese Fun Snacks habe ich auch. Meine Koi sind allerdings noch etwas zu klein um die auf einmal zu verschmausen (aber ganz wild darauf.)
 Es dauert einige Zeit bis sie aufgeweicht sind, aber auch die Goldies haben viel Freude damit.
Ebenso mit den Seidenraupen.
Habe mich an den Teich gelegt mit einer halben Semmel in der Hand.
Das erste Mal haben sie das Teil sehr skeptisch begutachtet. Beim nächsten Mal kamen die ersten neugierigen Goldis an und ein Koi.
Mittlerweile kommen fast alle. Die anderen schnappen das was nebenbei so abfällt. 
P.S. Ist allerdings nicht an der Tagesordnung eine Semmel zu verfüttern.

mfg Sabine


----------



## BerndR (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Moin und hallo
danke Bianka und Sabine für den Tipp mit den Fun Snacks. Das werde ich mal probieren. Kann nach eurer Beschreibung einfach nur klappen )
Mit ff Grüßen aus dem Norden
Bernd


----------



## KamiSchami (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

hi, habs heute auch mal probiert. die goldis und die kois wollen noch nicht so recht, aber der die __ moderlieschen sind nun handzahm *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## Marcelinho84 (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hi, ich bin neu hier und ich muss euch allen erst mal ein großes Lob aussprechen, ein sehr schönes und vor allem super informatives Forum !!!

Ich habe 3 Kois in meinem Teich, die sind ein gutes jahr alt, aber zutraulich wollen sie noch nicht so richtig werden, ich habe es auch schon mit Futter und vor allem viel Zeit versucht aber da ging bisher nix...kann es sein das die Fische erst mit größerem Alter handzahm gebracht werden können ?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo Marcel,

willkommen im Forum.

Stelle dich und deinen Teich doch mal ein bisschen vor. ("Ich und mein Teich") nach möglichkeit mit einigen Fotos.


----------



## Marcelinho84 (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Ok, sobald ich ein bisschen Zeit finde mach ich das, das nötigste steht ja erst mal im Profil


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hi Marcel!

Die kleineren Koi kommen auch an die Hand, wenn sie einen "Vorreiter" haben, dem sie dann folgen. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Großen eher zutraulich und ziehen die anderen mit.
Nur ganz kleine hatte ich nie, eher etwas "gemischt". Wahrscheinlich brauchst Du noch etwas Geduld, warte mal den Sommer ab, die Fischis sind ja auch noch nicht so lange bei Dir!


----------



## rainthanner (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*



			
				Marcelinho84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 3 Kois in meinem Teich, die sind ein gutes jahr alt, aber zutraulich wollen sie noch nicht so richtig werden, ich habe es auch schon mit Futter und vor allem viel Zeit versucht aber da ging bisher nix...kann es sein das die Fische erst mit größerem Alter handzahm gebracht werden können ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


 
Hallo Marcel, 

am Besten geht das, wenn du dir im Frühsommer einen kleinen Chagoi zu deinem Trio kaufst. Die Handzahmgene in sich.  

Oder wie Dodi sagt: Geduld und viel Zeit bei den Fischen verbringen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Marcelinho84 (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Ok das wäre, eine Möglichkeit, ich setze dann aber erst nach der Teicherweiteung im Mai einen neuen ein, bzw, wenn der Wasserfall vom zweiten Teich und der kanal fertig sind, weil ich z.Z. nur die anderen meinen zwar es wären mehr, 5000l und da sind drei Koi genug, aber später mache ich das...die Kois sind ja auch noch recht klein, alle so um die 12-15 cm, ich hab sie damals als Brut von einem bekannten bekommen, da hatten sie grad mal 5 cm oder so...also schon mal vielen Dank für deinen Tipp...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal sagen was das beste Koifutter für solche Koi also ür so 12 cm große sind, das die Farben halt gut sind usw. Und wo ich es im Internet bekommen kann..
Im Frühling fange ich an mit Futter mit großem Weizenanteil bis es wärmer ist und dann ?


----------



## KoglinTeich (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Kois handzahm und zutraulich*

Hallo,
also es gehört schon viel Zeit dazu, Kois und andere Fische handzahm zu bekommen. Wenn dann noch andere Kaktoren, wie z.B. Katzenbesuch in der Nacht, dazu kommen, wird es noch schwerer. Die ische sind verschreckt und man fängt oft dann wieder von neuen an.

Seid gegrüßt KoglinTeich


----------

